# set up for gator hunt



## crocket1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hopefully I will draw a gator tag this year and I was wondering if anyone had any advice on setting up my bow to shoot the gator getter arrows.  I shoot a DXT with a fall away rest and was hoping I would not have to change anything on my set up.  I have 2 "naked" bows that I could set up special but kinda wanted to shoot the Matthews.  Thanks for any advice you could give.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 17, 2009)

The arrows will be too heavy for your rest.You will get better arrow flight if you can shoot off the shelf.If you get around Roberta pm me and I will show you a few things that have worked for us over the years.Good luck and if you need some help get in touch.P.S. no one can say you waited to the last minute.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 17, 2009)

i shoot off the shelf with my bowfishing setup.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=105538&highlight=101

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=132957&highlight=gator

here are a couple links


----------



## crocket1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the set up info.  I really liked the set up you had feral one.  Just one ?.  I have an older pse that I can set up pretty easly but not sure about building up that shelf.  One of my boys may deer hunt with this bow in a few years.  Just wandering if they made a rest that would be adequate.  One more thing, should I use the gator cord or a strong bowfishing line?  Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Jan 18, 2009)

I use a roller rest for my set up. I have also used a whisker bisquit before. Both worked well look at the AMS web site and you can find the roller.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 19, 2009)

i am not a fan of a regular roller rests but there is one called the dream rest that i have shot and liked till i started with the epoxy rest. the muzzy fish hook is a great rest but i would not shoot it without a cabled arrow or an ams safety slide. the same goes for any roller style rest.   as far as line goes, it depends on what reel you will use. the gator getter line is great stuff . i use masons twine for mine. regular bowfishing line will do the job but is so thin it would be tough to handle with a gator hooked to it. you need to be ready to let go quick if the need arises !!!


----------



## Michael (Jan 19, 2009)

A friend of mine, "Tracker Jack" who works at Walden Outdoors in Augusta has just gotten back from a shot show where he's developed a new gator getting system for a bow. Before making too many changes to your old system, I'd give Jack a call.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 28, 2009)

The roller rest is very sturdy but the gator cord can get hung up on the rest.Shooting off the shelf will give you the best arrow flight,better penatration,and allow for a longer shot.


----------



## markland (Jan 29, 2009)

Just holler at me here at Muzzy when you get ready to setup and I will be glad to help you.  Mark


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 29, 2009)

markland said:


> Just holler at me here at Muzzy when you get ready to setup and I will be glad to help you.  Mark



Mark will do you right!  He was a great help setting up bows for me and my son to use.  Can supply all the information and gear you need.

GT


----------



## crocket1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys.  I'll shoot you a PM markland, I would like to go ahead and get my rig ready.  Thanks again.


----------

